# Michigan Electrical Contractor’s License



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone out there recently taken the Michigan Electrical Contractor’s License test?

I’m looking to get the license. 

This test pulls from NEC, a couple of Public Acts, Part 8, and the Board Rules. I haven’t been able to find an online resource for training. Most online prep resources barely understand the difference between the contractors license and the master/journeyman test. Most are trying to sell it like the Master’s materials will cover it. Some of these online places are crazy stupid about it. Heck I know more than they do...

I’ve put in a request with Mike Holt....he seems to be the only one with a bit of a clue.

I’ve been studying the materials I noted above. The legal parts are a snooze fest. 

I’ve even reached out to our local community college instructor where our apprentices are enrolled. He didn’t offer much help. ( He wanted me to get back with him for feedback if I do test. ). He noted Michigan’s testing has become a bit of a black hole since they went with electronic testing. He indicated folks are having a rough time with testing and now they even include some Public Act stuff on the journeyman test which makes it even worse. 

I’m searching for any knowledge of what this contractor’s test is actually like. I’m also looking for any good prep courses. I haven’t been able to find a single sample test for this.

I’d like to know how much NEC is on it. I’d like to know how much of the Public Acts are on it. 

Thank you for any help,
RSMike


----------

